# GT Carbonhardtails



## GT-Man (18. April 2007)

Beim mtbr.com wird schon über folgende Aussage von Todd Wells spekuliert:

"I just got word that the new GT carbon hardtails are done so I'm hoping to get mine before the Otter." siehe auch: http://www.toddwells.com/

Sollte es etwas in naher Zukunft ein Carbonhardtail von GT geben??   Weiß jemand was darüber???

Auf dem Foto kann man nur schlecht erkennen, mit welchem Bike er unterwegs war. Sieht aber wie ein "normales" Zaskar aus:


----------



## GT-Sassy (18. April 2007)

Ein Carbon Zaskar wäre für mich der einzige Grund mir ein neues GT zuzulegen.
Ich finde die "neuen" GT´s haben ihren Reiz verloren (deshalb fahre ich auch nur "alte").


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliversen (19. April 2007)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Ein Carbon Zaskar wäre für mich der einzige Grund mir ein neues GT zuzulegen.
> Ich finde die "neuen" GT´s haben ihren Reiz verloren (deshalb fahre ich auch nur "alte").



Geht mir auch so....
Ich liebaeugle schon eine Weile mit einem Scott Scale, aber so ein GT Carbon-Hardtail.... das waere schon was.


----------



## GT-Man (19. April 2007)

Ein GT Carbon-Hardtailrahmen für mich auch interessant. Aber wie sollte das Triple Triangle aus Carbon aussehen? 
Ohne dies würde ja die letzte Eigenständigkeit GTs verlorengehen und man hätte nur einen weiteren Carbon-Einheitsbrei-Rahmen.


----------



## Deleted 5247 (19. April 2007)

Richtig, an der Triple Triangle wird es sicher scheitern. Die aktuellen Carbon Rennradrahmen haben das auch nicht mehr.


----------



## GT-Man (22. April 2007)

Ich habe GT Deutschland mal gefragt, was nun mit der Aussage von Wells bezüglich der Carbon Hardtails ist. Man gucken, ob die Antworten.  

Hier mal ein besseres Foto von Wells bei den Sea Otter Classics. Normales Zaskar:


----------



## GT-Man (22. April 2007)

FloidAcroid schrieb:


> Die aktuellen Carbon Rennradrahmen haben das auch nicht mehr.


Die Alurenner aber auch nicht.


----------



## versus (22. April 2007)

fände ich auch grossartig und könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass das auch mit triplke triangle machbar sein müsste, oder ?


----------



## Kruko (23. April 2007)

Möglich wäre es in jedem Fall. Bei den Rennrädern hat das BMC Team-Rad von Astana einen Skelett-Aufbau am Sattelrohr. Fotos waren in der Roadbike.


----------



## Janikulus (23. April 2007)

wahrscheinlich bringt GT ein super geiles Zaskar Carbon auf den Markt, und dann nicht in Deutschland erhältlich, so wie das I-Drive 5 dieses Jahr... Dann können wir ja evtl. über ein Massenimport für das Forum nachdenken


----------



## alf2 (24. April 2007)

Ich fürchte eher, dass wird so was wie beim i-drive 4. Das finde ich nicht nur hässlicher als die Aluvariante, sondern es ist - wenn man auf die Angaben der bike-bravo vertraut - auch noch schwerer.

Ich lasse mich aber auch gerne eines besseren belehren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (24. April 2007)

Triple Triangle in Carbon - schon allein der Gedanke daran lässt mich vor Vorfreude ganz ungeduldig werden . Das wär mal wieder ein Bike auf das es sich lohnen würde zu sparen . Also wenn sie ( GT ) das ( Carbon Zassi ) hinkriegen , dann Hut ab und ab zum nächsten Dealer .
Und ob der Carbonrahmen dann leichter oder schwerer ist als das Alurahmen wäre mir eigentlich auch egal - beim Gewichtstuning ist bei mir selbst am meisten rauszuholen


----------



## GT-Man (24. April 2007)

ACHTUNG!!!!!!!!!! Hier die Antwort von GT:

" ..... nach Rücksprache mit unserem Produktmanagement können wir Ihnen mitteilen, dass es einen Zaskar Carbon und einen Zaskar 20th Aneversity (handgeschweißt in den USA) Rahmen geben wird. 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Helga Müller
- Buchhaltung/Vertrieb -"


Das ist doch mal eine echt geile Nachricht!!!


----------



## Kruko (24. April 2007)

Wann??????????????????


----------



## Janikulus (24. April 2007)

oh man, ich kann es nicht glauben, das ist ja nur noch schön! Ist das ernst gemeint? kann es nich fassen


----------



## GT-Man (24. April 2007)

Wenn GT laut GT History die ersten MTBs 1987 auf der Interbike vorstellte, wäre 2007 eigentlich das richtige Jahr für das 20th Anniversary Zaskar. Haben die wohl etwas verpennt.
Vielleicht aber auch 2008, wenn die ersten MTBs 1988 ausgeliefert wurden? Keine Ahnung, einen Termin haben sie nicht genannt. Man sollte wohl die (immer aktuellere) GT USA Homepage im Auge behalten.

Hier gibts noch eine Menge Fotos vom GT Stand bei den Sea Otter Classics:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=285603


----------



## versus (24. April 2007)

GT-Man schrieb:


> ACHTUNG!!!!!!!!!! Hier die Antwort von GT:
> 
> " ..... nach Rücksprache mit unserem Produktmanagement können wir Ihnen mitteilen, dass es einen Zaskar Carbon und einen Zaskar 20th Aneversity (handgeschweißt in den USA) Rahmen geben wird.
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> ...



jaaaaaaaaaaaaa ! ! ! ! helga, das ist doch mal ne gute nachricht  
vielleicht warte ich dann doch noch mit meiner ersatzmaßnahme fürs avalanche!

kann mir allerdings die bemerkung, dass ich es mal wieder erstaunlich finde, dass *buchhaltung und vertrieb * bei einer firma wie gt in einer hand liegen und diese dann auch noch kundenanfragen beanwortet, nicht verkneifen.
wenn sie allerdings ein carbon-zaskar, oder eine schickes anniversary bauen, dann darf helga von mir aus auch noch die kalkulation, p.r. und die logistik übernehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (24. April 2007)

noch was: ist jemand bei mtbr angemeldet und kann die fotos hier reinstellen ???


----------



## cleiende (24. April 2007)

Tja, da heisst es am Ball bleiben und dann über den Kollegen Cyclery die Sammelbestellung aufgeben.
Vermutlich der sinnigste Weg, denn irgendein Epple-Händler aufm platten Land wird da wohl nichts erreichen.
@cyclery: Richtig?




Und dann stellt sich wieder die Frage: "wie bringe ich es IHR bei?"


----------



## versus (24. April 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> Und dann stellt sich wieder die Frage: "wie bringe ich es IHR bei?"



  ich habe da derzeit leichtes spiel ! 
einmal mehr mit tränenden augen aus der werkstatt kommen und...   äh


----------



## mountymaus (24. April 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> Und dann stellt sich wieder die Frage: "wie bringe ich es IHR bei?"



Und ich denke, die Frage stellt sich nicht nur bei Euch!!


----------



## cyclery.de (24. April 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> Tja, da heisst es am Ball bleiben und dann über den Kollegen Cyclery die Sammelbestellung aufgeben.
> Vermutlich der sinnigste Weg, denn irgendein Epple-Händler aufm platten Land wird da wohl nichts erreichen.
> @cyclery: Richtig?



Da fühle ich mich natürlich sehr geschmeichelt...
Leider habe ich aber noch gar keine Informationen über derartige Projekte bei GT. Es war mal die Rede von dem handgeschweißten Zaskar aber Details weiß ich wirklich nicht. Sollte sich etwas ergeben, so gebe ich euch natürlich Bescheid!

Und man muss mittlerweile zwischen (ehemals) Epple-Händlern und GT-Händlern unterscheiden. Steht zwar quasi dieselbe Firma dahinter macht im Detail aber durchaus Unterschiede. Was euch aber nur mittelbar betrifft...

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## versus (24. April 2007)

sebastian, wäre toll, wenn du da für uns dran bleiben würdest !

hatte letzten sommer schon hoffnung:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2896853&postcount=4


----------



## Kint (24. April 2007)

boah sparkurs angesagt. braucht jemand ein 1993er purple zassi ?


----------



## GT-Man (24. April 2007)

versus schrieb:


> noch was: ist jemand bei mtbr angemeldet und kann die fotos hier reinstellen ???



Hier sind sie. Leider noch kein Carbon-Zassi dabei, aber ein neues Zaskar von Todd Wells:








und mehrere Prototypen vom i-drive 4 Carbon:











und ein Carbon-Hinterbau am Alu-IDXC:


----------



## Kint (24. April 2007)

todds zassi is ja mal hübsch   dei farbe  

der carbon hinterbau ist nett. das carbon id*** find ich immer noch hässlich wegen dem unterrohr.


----------



## versus (24. April 2007)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Hier sind sie. Leider noch kein Carbon-Zassi dabei, aber ein neues Zaskar von Todd Wells:



danke !  

das zaskar sieht ja schon sehr vielversprechend aus !

beim rest schliesse ich mich kint an - wenn ich es aber auch immer noch gut finde, dass man den schritt zum carbon-fully getan hat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (24. April 2007)

Hi !

Hab' auch noch etwas gefunden: 




















Gruß, Tom


----------



## Manni1599 (29. Mai 2007)

Eben gefunden bei mtbr.com:
Local importer has just come back from GT head office in States, checking out all the new stuff for 2008, wouldn't say to much when I hit him up about it, but did say it's a carbon monoque and has the traditional triple triangle that GT is known for . Oh and it was hella light.

Das lässt doch hoffen....


----------



## Janikulus (29. Mai 2007)




----------



## jedinightmare (31. Mai 2007)

GT-Man schrieb:


> ACHTUNG!!!!!!!!!! Hier die Antwort von GT:
> 
> " ..... nach Rücksprache mit unserem Produktmanagement können wir Ihnen mitteilen, dass es einen Zaskar Carbon und einen Zaskar 20th Aneversity (handgeschweißt in den USA) Rahmen geben wird.
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> ...




DADURCH entwickelt sich die liebe Frau Helga Müller zu meiner persönlichen besten Freundin!!!!


----------



## GT-Man (2. Juni 2007)

Sind sie es etwa?       











Siehe auch unter:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=2922479&page=2


----------



## Deleted61137 (2. Juni 2007)

Die Oberrohrendkappe hätten die irgendwie mit einarbeiten können aber auch so sieht es einfach nur GEIL aus.....Ich liebe die Carbon Zaskars!!!!

Gibt es von denen auch Detailbilder oder überhaupt noch mehr Bilder!??

Bei dem Link sieht man nix wenn man nicht dort angemeldet ist!


----------



## GT-Man (2. Juni 2007)

Bisher sind dies leider die einzigen Fotos, die dort aufgetaucht sind. Aber meine Vorfreude ist fast grenzenlos! 

PS: Das Anmelden bei mtbr ist gaaaanz leicht.


----------



## salzbrezel (2. Juni 2007)

Wahnsinn!
Auch wenn mich die Lackierung des unteren (das Expert) irgendwie an Scott erinnert.
Toll auch, dass es GT geschafft hat, vernünftige Ausstattungen hinzubekommen. 

Wenn ich allerdings dran denke, dass ich als Student mir keins der Räder leisten kann, wird die Freude etwas gedämpft.

Übrigens (Zitat vom mtbr, User Rivet):


> GT is having a big European Media gig coming up soon so the Euro mags should have pictures of it and the carbon bike. GT is making a push, people will be really impressed with the new stuff.



Da scheint doch demnächst was zu kommen.


----------



## Deleted61137 (2. Juni 2007)

> (ich kann leider nicht den Schriftzug hinten am Oberrohr lesen)



....glaub da steht von unten nach oben EXPERT , PRO und TEAM !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salzbrezel (2. Juni 2007)

> ....glaub da steht von unten nach oben EXPERT , PRO und TEAM !



Jau, hatte ich dann auch erkannt. Ist also wie bisher.


----------



## GT-Hinterland (2. Juni 2007)

Würde gerne mal wissen was die guten Stücke kosten sollen und ob es auch  Frame Sets gibt!
Könnte nämlich auch eins meiner nächsten GTs werden !!!


----------



## versus (2. Juni 2007)

super ! es scheint ja echt wieder bergauf zu gehen mit GT !

auf die daten des rahmens bin ich auch mal sehr gespannt (gewicht, preis...) und darauf, ob es GT auf die reihe kriegt, die bikes in den einschlägigen magazinen "richtig zu platzieren" !

ich freu mich drauf!


----------



## gt-kolli (4. Juni 2007)

so eine *******, habe mich wieder verknallt, ist ja echt super. 
Das muß ich auch umbedingt haben, aber wie soll ichs meiner Frau erklären???   :   
Gruß aus dem schwarzen Wald

GT-Kolli


----------



## UKW (4. Juni 2007)

Ja, so sind die Geschmäcker verschieden...mir gefallen die Räder überhaupt nicht. Aber ich hab darüberhinaus auch für carbon nicht viel übrig...
Bin halt altmodisch.

UKW


----------



## Davidbelize (4. Juni 2007)

also ehrlich gesagt........ die dinger reichen bei weitem nicht an das schöne alte zaskar flair heran.

die rahmen sind für mich auf jeden fall kein "must have", da bleibt also mehr für euch übrig.

und wenn ihr alte zassis verkaufen müsst um an die teile heranzukommen, wisst ihr hoffentlich wo ihr euch melden könnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrrup150 (7. Juni 2007)

Naja die Carbon zaskars sehen ja ganz nett aus!!!
Aber auch ich würd mir keinen dieser Plastikracer zulegen.
Für mich wirds ja schon bei Alu schwierig!!!
Na aber jedem das seine, zu Glück sind die Geschmäcker ja verschieden und wer weiß vieleicht ändert sich ja meine Mainung noch!!!


----------



## SplashingKrusty (7. Juni 2007)

Also ich fang schon mal an zu sparen, ich muss das Plastik Zaskar haben.......hat jemand interesse an nem 2005er Zaskar Team Rahmen? ^^


----------



## versus (7. Juni 2007)

hat denn schon jemand irgendwas über die etwaigen preise der bikes gehört ?
nur, damit man weiss wann man mit dem sparen aufhören kann, bzw. ob man es überhaupt sinn macht damit anzufangen  

das schwarze


----------



## GT-Man (9. Juni 2007)

Auch wenn es kein Carbonhardtail ist. Hier das neue Marathon Carbonfully von Todd Wells:




Dürfte wohl auch schon den neuen Carbonhinterbau haben.


----------



## cyclery.de (9. Juni 2007)

Diesbezüglich auch noch dieses Bild


----------



## UKW (11. Juni 2007)

Sieht fast son bißchen aus wie Raumschiff Enterprise...

Nee nee, nix für mich!

UKW


----------



## koxx1 (11. Juni 2007)

hallo liebes GT TEAM,
mit euerem Flaschenhalter am GT i-drive Carbon 2007 ist euch nicht wirklich was gelungen. Habt ihr schon mal die Flasche benutzt nachdem ihr über feuchte Dreckwege gefahren seit? das ist nicht wirklich eine Meisterleistung, da ärgere ich mich jedesmal. Bei einem Rad für fast 3000,-- Euro ein DICKES MINUS. Sonst ist das BIKE top.


----------



## versus (11. Juni 2007)

hallo koxx,

1. willkommen im gt-forum!
2. du wirst vom gt-team keine antwort erhalten - falls doch, wäre es die erste seit ca. 2 jahren...
3. kann aus deiner anmerkung über den flaschenhalter geschlossen werden, dass du eins der neuen carbon fullies fährst ???
falls ja, würden mich und bestimmt noch andere hier fotos und ein ausführlicherer fahrbericht interessieren. die flaschenhalterbefestigung am prototyp wird wohl noch nicht das letzte wort sein, oder


----------



## cyclery.de (12. Juni 2007)

Für all diejenigen, die sich nicht so oft auf die Startseite von MTB-News verirren: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=283389


----------



## oliversen (12. Juni 2007)

Zum Glueck sind die Geschmaecker verschieden.

Also mal ernsthaft: So der Brueller ist dieses Monocogue-Gemurkse doch nicht. Nicht mal ein richtiges TT haben die hinbekommen. 

Ich meine ich freu mich ja das es mit GT wieder etwas bergauf geht, aber andere Firmen bauen schoenere Carbon Hardtails. Und sicherlich gibt es Technologien die es erlauben, einen Klassischen TT Rahmen in Carbon etwas filigraner zu bauen. Na ja, wenigstens sind sie bei Alu Rahmen noch vorne mit dabei. Oder soll es die Zaskar's in 2008 nur noch in der Kohle-Variante geben?

oliversen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (12. Juni 2007)

oliversen schrieb:


> Oder soll es die Zaskar's in 2008 nur noch in der Kohle-Variante geben?
> 
> oliversen



Ich hoffe nicht. Ich finde das Alu-Zaskar von T.Wells jedenfalls todschick...


----------



## cyclery.de (12. Juni 2007)

oliversen schrieb:


> Zum Glueck sind die Geschmaecker verschieden.
> 
> Also mal ernsthaft: So der Brueller ist dieses Monocogue-Gemurkse doch nicht. Nicht mal ein richtiges TT haben die hinbekommen.



   
Was zeichnet denn ein RICHTIGES Triple Triangle aus? Also ich bin richtig begeistert, dass es in der Carbon-Form überhaupt möglich ist.




Ich meine, wenn man kein Carbon-Fan ist kann ich das schon verstehen, allerdings sollte man die Augen vor aktuellen Trends auch nicht unbedingt verschließen.


----------



## marc077 (12. Juni 2007)

also ich finde den zaskar carbon ganz ansehnlich. wobei ich sagen muss, dass das triangel wohl eher aus kultgruenden an dem bock existiert. ist eigentlich unnoetig und koennte gewicht sparen. schoen aussehen tut s aber und waer ohne eigentlich ja auch kein zaskar/gt mehr.

gruss, marc


----------



## chrrup150 (12. Juni 2007)

Ich bibn zwar kein Carbonfan, aber ich finde auch das GT das TT gut ins neue Carbonzaskar integriert hat und häßlich find ich die carbonzaskars auch nicht mehr!!


----------



## oliversen (13. Juni 2007)

Na, ich will ja nicht als Noergler oder Fortschrittsbremser da stehen, aber das TT ist nun mal typisch fuer ein GT Hardtail. Eben jene klassische Verbindung der Sitzstreben mit Ober- und Sitzrohr die, je nach Ansicht, drei Dreiecke ergibt. 

Wenn ich nun jedoch untenstehendes Foto richtig deute, sind die beiden Sitzsteben am Carbon Hardtail zwischen Ober- und Sitzrohr als Monostay ausgefuehrt. Ich erkenne da beim besten Willen nur noch ein Dreieck, eben kein richtiges TT.  Dadurch ist fuer mich eine Menge GT bei diesen Rahmen verloren gegangen. Ein Stueck weit fehlt hier die Originalitaet.

Dennoch freue ich mich darauf den Rahmen einmal in Natura zu sehen und beglueckwuensche jeden der den Rahmen kauft.

oliversen







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## versus (13. Juni 2007)

oliversen schrieb:


> Wenn ich nun jedoch untenstehendes Foto richtig deute, sind die beiden Sitzsteben am Carbon Hardtail zwischen Ober- und Sitzrohr als Monostay ausgefuehrt. Ich erkenne da beim besten Willen nur noch ein Dreieck, eben kein richtiges TT.  Dadurch ist fuer mich eine Menge GT bei diesen Rahmen verloren gegangen. Ein Stueck weit fehlt hier die Originalitaet.



hmmm... verstehe ich nicht. für mich war das immer TT:





gegenüber dem diamantrahmen mit nur 2 dreiecken hat TT durch die ans oberrohr geführten sitzstreben eben drei (blau, gelb und rot!)

oder bin ich da auf dem komplett falschen dampfer ?

ich finde den rahme immer besser, je öfter ich ihn sehe (geht mir mit der modellpflege bei autos eigentlich auch immer so. erst buha, der alte war schöner und dannmit der zeit lernt man die neue from schätzen)


----------



## Manni1599 (13. Juni 2007)

versus schrieb:


> ich finde den rahme immer besser, je öfter ich ihn sehe (geht mir mit der modellpflege bei autos eigentlich auch immer so. erst buha, der alte war schöner und dannmit der zeit lernt man die neue from schätzen)



Ja, mir gefällt der Rahmen auch immer besser. Vermutlich wird aber (zumindest bei mir) die Schnappatmung einsetzen, wenn ich den Preis erfahre. Was mir immer noch nicht so gut gefällt ist der Oberrohrabschluß. Hätte man auch oval machen können....

Aber egal, das Zaskar hebt sich aus der Masse heraus und ist klar als GT zu erkennen, das finde ich wirklich wichtig!


----------



## oliversen (13. Juni 2007)

Hey Versus, jetzt bringst du mich aber ganz schoen ins Schwitzen. Wo sind denn nun die drei Dreiecke  
Vielleicht sollte ich besser die Schnauze halten, ich "Riesen Experte"....

Fuer mich sahs jedoch immer so aus... 






oliversen


----------



## versus (13. Juni 2007)

oliversen schrieb:


> Wo sind denn nun die drei Dreiecke



ist meine skizze nicht verständlich? 
falls nein: also beim diamtantrahmen bilden oberrohr, unterrohr und sitzrohr EIN dreieck (gelb) und die sitz- und sattelstreben und das sitzrohr EIN weiteres dreieck (blau). jeweils von der seite gesehen.
beim zaskar (o.ä.) kommt eben noch ein drittes, gebildet aus oberrohr, sitzrohr und den sattelstreben (rot) - das steckt allerdings im als erstes beschriebenen dreick drin !

so habe ICH es immer verstanden, ohne jetzt gelesen zu haben, dass es so ist. vielleicht liege auch ich falsch, aber bei deiner zählart käme man beim diamantrahmen auch auf 3 dreieicke...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redsandow (13. Juni 2007)

oliversen schrieb:


> Hey Versus, jetzt bringst du mich aber ganz schoen ins Schwitzen. Wo sind denn nun die drei Dreiecke
> Vielleicht sollte ich besser die Schnauze halten, ich "Riesen Experte"....
> 
> Fuer mich sahs jedoch immer so aus...
> ...



sorry!  
versus hat dich in`s schwitzen gebracht!


----------



## kingmoe (13. Juni 2007)

Jetzt ist es raus: GT hat jahrelang Quad-Triangle Rahmen gebaut - und niemand hat´s gemerkt


----------



## versus (13. Juni 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Quad-Triangle Rahmen


----------



## oliversen (13. Juni 2007)

Ja Jungs, je laenger man drauf guckt je mehr Dreiecke werden es  
Im Wesentlichen meinen wir ja das selbe.  

Hey versus, natuerlich ist deine Skizze vertaendlich und wenn du Recht hast moechte ich mich hiermit fuer meine vorhergehende Ausage entschuldigen und diese zuruecknehmen. Dann haben die Jungs bei GT natuerlich ein richtiges TT hinbekommen. Und ich habe schon seit mehr als 10 Jahren ein falsches Verstaendnis von Tripple Triangle.

Entschuldigung auch an alle die ich mit verwirrt haben sollte.

Und wenn ich doch recht habe.... 


oliversen


----------



## versus (13. Juni 2007)

ich denke es wird dir verziehen


----------



## Backfisch (13. Juni 2007)

oliversen schrieb:


> Ja Jungs, je laenger man drauf guckt je mehr Dreiecke werden es



9!

Also triple triple.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alf2 (15. Juni 2007)

Die Begeisterung für das Carbonbikes von GT kann ich zwar nur bedingt teilen, dafür finde ich die neuen Allmountainbikes umso toller  

Ich hoffe, dass GT Deutschland die Dinger diesmal importiert und zwar in allen Grössen (incl. small)!!!!!!!!!!!!
Dieses Jahr scheinen sie den Allmountaintrend ja gehörig verschlafen zu haben. Die 2008er Allmountainbikes scheinen mir echt das Zeug zu haben zum Verkaufschlager zu werden, wenn Preise und Ausstattung stimmen. Aussehen tun sie auf alle Fälle spitze. Vor allem das hätte es mir echt angetan:


----------



## LeFrankdrien (15. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

genau das wär auch mein Favorit, geschwungene, dynamische Formgebung, sieht schon im Stand schnell aus. Sicher eins der schönsten Fullies.
Deswegen will ich auch mein i-Drive pro, oder besser nur den Rahmen loswerden, hüstel:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=55589&sort=1&cat=500&page=1

Die Zaskars find ich eigentlich jetzt nicht sooooo übel, der Steuerkopf ist allerdings eindeutig zu massiv geworden. Ich würde den Kauf eines Carbon Zaskars eindeutig von den Gewichtsdaten sowie dem Preis abhängig machen. Wenn sie mit dem Gewicht nicht deutlich unter den des Alu Zaskars kommen, dann macht es für mich keinen Sinn ein C-Zaskar zu kaufen. Der Vergleich mit Raumschiff Enterprise (wer war das noch mal?) ist sehr gut getroffen, für mich aber nicht zuuuuu neg. behaftet.

Viele Grüße
Peter


----------



## jedinightmare (15. Juni 2007)

Also gut, GT hat ein Triple Triangle hinbekommen. Aber entgegen meiner ursprünglichen Begeisterung muss ich inzwischen sagen, dass mir DIESE Triple-Triangle-Lösung nicht so wirklich gefällt. Von der Seite okay, aber auch nur von der Seite. Wenn man da aus Stabilitätsgründen keine zwei Sitzstreben hinbekommt, könnte man die ja aus Titan machen. So jedenfalls sieht's nicht wirklich toll aus, find ich. Was mir wohl seeeehr gut gefällt ist das Alu-Zaskar. DAS ist einen Kauf wert, denke ich. Mal abwarten, was die Preise sagen...


----------



## Deleted 5247 (15. Juni 2007)

Vielleicht wird ja zum 20jährigen auch ein Xizang neu aufgelegt. Marin hat dies ja auch geschafft: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=263392


----------



## jedinightmare (15. Juni 2007)

FloidAcroid schrieb:


> Vielleicht wird ja zum 20jährigen auch ein Xizang neu aufgelegt. Marin hat dies ja auch geschafft: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=263392



Na, DAS wäre dann die ultimative Geschichte..!!


----------



## oldman (15. Juni 2007)

jedinightmare schrieb:


> Na, DAS wäre dann die ultimative Geschichte..!!



ihr wisst aber schon, wie sowas abläuft? da fliegen die product manager mal kurz nach fernost und treffen 2-3 lieferanten für ti-bikes.
das billigste angebot kriegt den zuschlag, es werden 500 geordert zu 250$/Stück und für 1990$ verkloppt und das auch nur an verrückte, die sich auf der gt webseite vorher anmelden und monatelang warten dürfen.
zwischenzeitlich macht die titan butze in china zu....
nach 2-3 jahren will irgendein unverschämter besitzer eines 20 anniversary xizangs irgendwas (ähhh, wo krieg ich nen original gt aufkleber her???) und ruft beim gt importeur an ... den rest können wir uns denken.
nee, die sollen keine xizangs neu auflegen, weiss der geier was für gurken dann den guten namen tragen würden... das färbt nur auf die echten xizangs ab.
es gibt halt sachen, die man nicht aufwärmt! 
my2cents


----------



## jedinightmare (15. Juni 2007)

oldman schrieb:


> es gibt halt sachen, die man nicht aufwärmt!
> my2cents



Naja, man wird doch noch träumen dürfen... Aber im Prinzip hast Du ja recht. Miami Vice 2006 war auch überflüssig. Ich bleib wohl bei Ball-Burnished, da weiß ich, was ich habe (By the way... Habt Ihr den Rambo-IV-Trailer schon gesehen?)... Steht eigentlich 100%ig fest, dass die Carbo-Zassis wirklich mit DEM TT-Design in den Handel kommen oder hat GT da noch Spielraum, vielleicht doch zwei ordentliche Sitzstreben zu basteln?


----------



## cleiende (15. Juni 2007)

XiZangs kann man nicht nachbauen, das passt nicht in die heutige Zeit, Ti war früher was Carbon heute ist.
Mein Xizang wiegt tutto kompletto soviel wie einige der Carbonböcke in der aktuelle MountainBike (ich gestehe....) ist aber
- 12 jahre alt
- einzigartig
- angenehmer zu fahren (zumindest unter 60kmh ;-) )

Es gibt Gefühle und Dinge die können nicht wiederkommen, das XiZang gehört dazu. Es hat seine Zeitgehabt und ist zur Jahrtausendwende ausgetorben.


----------



## alf2 (17. Juni 2007)

oldman schrieb:


> ihr wisst aber schon, wie sowas abläuft? da fliegen die product manager mal kurz nach fernost und treffen 2-3 lieferanten für ti-bikes.
> das billigste angebot kriegt den zuschlag, es werden 500 geordert zu 250$/Stück und für 1990$ verkloppt und das auch nur an verrückte, die sich auf der gt webseite vorher anmelden und monatelang warten dürfen.



Muss aber nicht sein! Marin lässt bei Lynskeyperformance ehemals Litespeed bauen. Warum die jetzt schlechtere Ware als vor 20 Jahren produzieren sollen leuchtet mir nicht ein.


----------



## cyclery.de (17. Juni 2007)

Ist ja an sich auch müßig, darüber zu bebattieren, da GT ja schon einen Zaskar Ltd. Edition (500 Stk.) zum 20-jährigen Bestehen der MTB-Sparte herausbringt. Und dieser ist definitiv aus Alu und Made in USA sein. Zusammen mit den Carbon Zaskars und dem Force/Sanction sollte das an innovativen Neuheiten ja auch eigentlich reichen. Mir zumindest reicht es...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (17. Juni 2007)

alf2 schrieb:


> Muss aber nicht sein! Marin lässt bei Lynskeyperformance ehemals Litespeed bauen. Warum die jetzt schlechtere Ware als vor 20 Jahren produzieren sollen leuchtet mir nicht ein.



es ging doch um gt und nicht um marin?
und da marin bei lynskey brutzeln lässt, kann man davon ausgehen,dass es sich um maximal 100-200 rahmen handelt. mehr kriegt lynskey in 100 jahren nicht hin, da stehen 2 mann am band...
es besteht ein grosser unterschied zwsichen litespeed und lynskey... das eine ist ein hersteller, das andere sind die ausbezahlten ex-inhaber von litespeed die seit knapp 12 monaten wieder das wort titan in der öffentlichkeit laut sagen dürfen...

jungs, macht euch doch nicht jedesmal so nass, wenn mal hier ein quäntchen realismus aufkommt. gt ist eine tolle marke, mit gt ist bmx gross geworden, mit gt ist mtb massensport geworden.
seit ende der 90er ist gt aber eine blase, die xmal verkauft wurde, in den letzten 18 monaten zuckt es irgendwo wieder ein bisschen. schön, freut mich.
aber den groove, den diese marke mal hatte, kriegt sie so schnell nicht mehr. 
heute wird man im bike geschäft mit effektivem, lauten und aggressiven marketing zur pop-marke, vor 15 jahren hat man das mit groove tube und triple triangle hinbekommen.
vor 10 jahren gab es 4-5 traumbikes, darunter war das zaskar. heute ist canyon für eine haufen leute das traumbike... 

wie gesagt, schön, dass die firma anscheinend wieder perspektiven entwickelt, aber das rad erfinden die nicht neu... haupsache am leben bleiben


----------



## zaskar76 (18. Juni 2007)

Nicolay diskutiert, gibt Widerworte und rechtfertigt seine Aussagen 
Du hängst zuviel mit dicken, frustrierten Menschen mit komischen Fahrrädern und Weiberklamotten rum


----------



## jedinightmare (19. Juni 2007)

Ist zwar kein Zassi, dafür aber uralt... Was ist da eigentlich draus geworden???


----------



## chrrup150 (19. Juni 2007)

Das GT LTS Thermoplast ist doch daraus entstanden.


----------



## GT-Man (20. Juni 2007)

Hier mal eine Übersicht aller neuen Gts 2008 - zumindest in Neuseeland:

http://www.vorb.org.nz/article-61509.html


----------



## Kruko (20. Juni 2007)

Was würden wir ohne Dich machen  

Da steht auch zum ersten mal etwas über das Rahmengewicht des Carbon-Zaskars. Er soll 1200 Gramm wiegen.


----------



## cyclery.de (20. Juni 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Da steht auch zum ersten mal etwas über das Rahmengewicht des Carbon-Zaskars. Er soll 1200 Gramm wiegen.



Als Komplettrad in der Teamversion wiegt es 9,4kg.


----------



## gt-kolli (26. Juni 2007)

habe neue Bilder endeckt !!!
auf der Seite http://www.singletrackworld.com/article.php?sid=2475
MFG
Thomas


----------



## Kruko (26. Juni 2007)

Schöne Bilder 

aber böse Preise  

5000  für den Zaskar Carbon Team ist ganz schön heftig. Das Rad wird ein Exot bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (26. Juni 2007)

hmmm... mit 4.600 für das team und 3.100 für das pro spielt das carbon zaskar in der liga des scott scale. das geht ja nun weg wie geschnitten brot.
fragt sich, ob sich noch genug zahlungskräftige kunden finden, die mit dem namen gt etwas anzufangen wissen.


----------



## Davidbelize (26. Juni 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> SchÃ¶ne Bilder
> 
> aber bÃ¶se Preise
> 
> 5000 â¬ fÃ¼r den Zaskar Carbon Team ist ganz schÃ¶n heftig. Das Rad wird ein Exot bleiben.







also ich wÃ¼rde da einfach 10 jahre warten...................................................... 
....



verkaufe moots mtb 17,5 "und moots rennrad mehr im bikemarkt


----------



## alf2 (26. Juni 2007)

Die Preise für die Carbonbikes sind ein weiteres Argument dagegen. Wenigstens das Force  liegt mit 3000 noch irgendwie in verfünftigen Dimensionen.

@versus: die Scale bikes sind aber auch extrem leicht, wo ich mir bei den GT Carbonbikes nicht so sicher bin.


----------



## versus (26. Juni 2007)

waren das nicht ca. 1200 gramm ? dann wäre es ja nicht sooo viel schwerer.

ist der rahmen denn nun matt UND glänzend schwarz ?
sieht af dem foto des steuerrohrs so aus.


----------



## GT-Man (26. Juni 2007)

... aber endlich wird GT bei den Preisen nicht mehr im Baumarkt zu finden sein.  Die fehlenden High-End-Bikes bei GT haben doch viele immer bemängelt.

Das (Alu-)Lobo hat 1999 mal 12500 DM gekostet, das STS XCR 1000 lag bei 11999 DM und auch das Zaskar LE hat 8999 DM gekostet. Jetzt müssen eigentlich nur noch einiges Tests zeigen, ob die neuen GTs ihr Geld wert sind.


----------



## Kruko (27. Juni 2007)

GT-Man schrieb:


> ... aber endlich wird GT bei den Preisen nicht mehr im Baumarkt zu finden sein.  Die fehlenden High-End-Bikes bei GT haben doch viele immer bemängelt.
> 
> Das (Alu-)Lobo hat 1999 komplett auch über 10.000 Mark gekostet, das STS XCR 1000 lag auch über 9500 DM. Jetzt müssen eigentlich nur noch einiges Tests zeigen, ob die neuen GTs ihr Geld wert sind.



Da hast Du wohl recht. Im Baumarkt werden wir die mit Sicherheit nicht finden 

Ich bin aber auch gespannt auf die Ausstattung. Bei einem 5000 -Bike sollte schon alles top sein.

Bisher haben wir nur Bilder gesehen und den Preis erfahren. Welche Schaltgruppe, Laufräder etc. verbaut werden, kann man nur erahnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alf2 (27. Juni 2007)

versus schrieb:


> waren das nicht ca. 1200 gramm ? dann wäre es ja nicht sooo viel schwerer.



Der Scale hat 970 gramm, für Gewichtsfetischisten sind das Welten.

Aber lassen wir uns überraschen, vielleicht wird es ja der Renner!


----------



## versus (27. Juni 2007)

alf2 schrieb:


> Der Scale hat 970 gramm, für Gewichtsfetischisten sind das Welten.



da hast du natrülich recht, aber ich glaube es waren noch nie die gewichtsfetischisten, die begeistert GT gekauft haben.


----------



## cleiende (27. Juni 2007)

Carbon ist nicht immer Leichtbau. Wie schonmal geschrieben liegen das XiZang und einige aktuelle Carbonrahmen in 18" dicht beieinander. Und GT hat noch nie Leichtbau betrieben geschweige denn damit geworben (wie z.B. KLEIN und Cannondale).Oh, jetzt muss ich mir die Finger waschen , 2 Unworte ;-)


----------



## versus (27. Juni 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> ...*KLEIN* und Cannondale...2 Unworte...



ZWEI ???


----------



## GT-Man (27. Juni 2007)

In der aktuellen Bike Sport News gab es für das i-drive 4 Pro Carbon ein "sehr gut" und den "Kauftipp". Klingt schonmal gut.


----------



## Kruko (27. Juni 2007)

versus schrieb:


> ZWEI ???



*ZWEI!!!*

Wir sind doch hier auch im GT-Forum


----------



## versus (27. Juni 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> *ZWEI!!!*
> 
> Wir sind doch hier auch im GT-Forum



tststs... trotz tiefrosa gt-brille - kein gt renner hat jemals an das hier rangereicht:





so! klein mit cannondale in einem satz zu nennen löst bei mir hektische flecken aus!


----------



## cleiende (27. Juni 2007)

versus schrieb:


> tststs... trotz tiefrosa gt-brille - kein gt renner hat jemals an das hier rangereicht:
> 
> so! klein mit cannondale in einem satz zu nennen löst bei mir hektische flecken aus!



FALSCH!
Bj nach 1997! die davor hatten die schönere Gabel! Alu und genauso schwer.

Und das von Einem, der ein KLEIN Aelos für nen Kumpel eingelagert hat.
...und jetzt wieder Hände waschen geht


----------



## versus (28. Juni 2007)

lieber cristoph, das kann ich natürlich nicht unkommentiert lassen:

1.


cleiende schrieb:


> die schönere Gabel!



geschmackssache ! ich finde die aeros carbon um längen schöner als das geschwungene aluteil!

2.


cleiende schrieb:


> Bj nach 1997!die davor hatten...



die aeros carbon (composite) wird in der form im quantum pro schon seit 1993 verbaut. (mein modell ist allerdings zugegebenermaßen von nach 1997)

3.


cleiende schrieb:


> Alu und genauso schwer.



die aeros wiegt laut klein 300 gramm! wieviel soll denn die alugabel gewogen haben ?

4.
könnte ich noch irgendwo eine mail rauskramen in der du mir auf die frage antwortest, was du vom zr 1.0 im vergleich zum quantum pro hältst - da stehen kompromittierende sachen drin...  


bin mal gespannt, wann sich der erste über die off topic beiträge beschwert !


----------



## Kruko (28. Juni 2007)

Au ja,

Klein gegen GT. 

Wer da wohl gewinnt?? 

Ist doch klar!! GT

1.  Wir können die Steuersätze und Gabeln auch noch in ein paar Jahren erneuern

2.  Das selbe gilt für das Tretlager. Gibt es schon eine Lösung für die Hollowtech II Tretlager bei alten Klein-Rahmen??

3.  Wir können das Ausfallende tauschen !!!!

4.  Keine Rennausfallenden. Jedesmal hat man schmierige Finger.

Und das sagt jemand, dessen Freund ein Klein Attitude hat, welches diese Probleme fast alle schon hatte.

Schön anzusehen ist der Klein trotzdem, zugegebener Weise Die Lackierung und die Verarbeitung waren bei Klein vor der Übernahme immer 1 a. 

Wenn auch nicht rot eloxiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (28. Juni 2007)

fein, fein - na dann:



gt-heini schrieb:


> 1.  Wir können die Steuersätze und Gabeln auch noch in ein paar Jahren erneuern



bei reset racing gibts alles, auch adapter-steuersätze auf 1" gabeln!  



gt-heini schrieb:


> 2.  Das selbe gilt für das Tretlager. Gibt es schon eine Lösung für die Hollowtech II Tretlager bei alten Klein-Rahmen??



ich fahre ein 2007er fsa platinum ti   (BSA gewinde)



gt-heini schrieb:


> 3.  Wir können das Ausfallende tauschen !!!!



wie war das noch gleich beim xizang ???  



gt-heini schrieb:


> 4.  Keine Rennausfallenden. Jedesmal hat man schmierige Finger.



  wo holt sich denn dein freund schmierige finger ?



gt-heini schrieb:


> Wenn auch nicht rot eloxiert.



stimmt, aber schönes rot hatten die auch: painted desert:




für rückfragen stehen wir ihnen jederzeit gerne zur verfügung ?

p.s. nur zur erinnerung: in meinem fuhrpark führt gt gegen klein 5:1 !


----------



## Kruko (28. Juni 2007)

War ja auch mehr als Spaß gemeint 

Wenn ich hier jetzt so weiter machen würde, würdest Du mir keinen Rahmen mehr verkaufen 

Natürlich gab es neben GT noch viele schöne Bike-Schmieden, zu denen auch Klein dazugehörte. Leider sind fast alle dieser Firmen verschwunden. Wäre mein erster vernünftiger Rahmen ein anderes Fabrikat gewesen, wer weiß, was ich jetzt sammeln würde 

Die Schweißnähte an Klein-Rädern sind über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Und wenn ich einen Klein mal günstig erstehen kann, so könnte auch ich schwach werden 

Mit dem Schaltauge beim Xizang hast Du leider recht. Ist aber das einzig Negative an dem Rahmen

P.S. Deine Gesinnung wollte ich auch nie in Frage stellen  Nicht jeder fährt nach Frankreich um GT-Rahmen zu holen


----------



## versus (28. Juni 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> War ja auch mehr als Spaß gemeint



hatte ich auch nicht anders verstanden


----------



## oldman (28. Juni 2007)

kinners, viel wichtiger ist folgendes - an dem zugegebenermaßen sehr schönen klein renner hängen 2 extrem unschöne flaschenhalter (imho).
an der stelle hat es dringenden handlungsbedarf, sag ich mal so....... ansonsten ist der renner eine augenweide.
muss zugeben, dass die gt renner vom design und äußeren erscheinungsbild leider nicht in der liga "schönes design" mitspielen. triple t beim renner ist eher führend in der liga "ungewöhnliche rennradrahmenformen".
cheers


----------



## cleiende (28. Juni 2007)

@versus
von wegen kompromittierende mail.....
Ich wasche mir ja auch nur die Finger weil ich noch keines habe. Die Alugabel vom Aeolus ist auch extrem leicht, wiegt um die 400 wenn ich es recht in Erinnerung habe.
Es ist halt schwierig ein gut erhaltenes pre-dreck Klein zu finden. Die Teile aus der Ära waren echte Meisterwerke, wobei ich Details wie eingepressten Lagern 10 Jahre nach Produktionsende aus dem Weg gehen würde.
Wie ich damals schrieb: Klein MTBs waren sicherlich saugeil, aber ganz klar Zahnarzt und RA Bike. RR dagegen, das war bei uns die Elite (die RA und Zahnarztfraktion fuhr damals noch Italo-Stahl).
So, und jetzt wasche ich mir wieder die Finger.

@gt-heini
Es gibt keine günstigen KLEINs. Gab es nie, wird es nie geben.


----------



## versus (28. Juni 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> So, und jetzt wasche ich mir wieder die Finger.



nicht, dass das zum tick wird


----------



## Kruko (28. Juni 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> @gt-heini
> Es gibt keine günstigen KLEINs. Gab es nie, wird es nie geben.



Ich weiß, aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## Deleted 5247 (28. Juni 2007)

'türlich gibt es billige KLEINs, die heißen dann Pulse:

http://cgi.ebay.de/KLEIN-Pulse_W0QQitemZ170122219559QQihZ007QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.de/KLEIN-18-fast-ko...2QQihZ009QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.de/KLEIN-Pulse-COMP...3QQihZ020QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Okay, billige Attitude Rahmen gibt es wohl auch:

http://cgi.ebay.de/KLEIN-Attitude-R...9QQihZ012QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jedinightmare (30. Juni 2007)

FloidAcroid schrieb:


> 'türlich gibt es billige KLEINs, die heißen dann Pulse



Ja,ja... aber ich kann mich auch noch gut daran erinnern, dass sogar die "bike" das Pulse damals als KLEIN zweiter Klasse tituliert hatte... Das ist dann quasi wie Sombrero (aus´m Kaufland) trinken, weil es nur halb so teuer ist wie Desperado und dann behaupten, es schmeckt besser!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Man (3. Juli 2007)

Ich habe den Leuten von BIKE und MOUNTAIN BIKE mal auf die Füße getreten und angefragt, wann man endlich wieder über GT berichtet wird. Hier die Antworten.

Mountain Bike:
"Freitag ist das neue Heft im Briefkasten, Dienstag am Kiosk  mit den neuen GT-Bikes. Bis zum ersten echten test wird es allerdings noch etwas dauern." (Ole Zimmer)

und Bike: 
"Ich war vor ein paar Wochen auch auf der GT-Präsentation in der Schweiz und habe alle Modelle Probe gefahren. Ich muss schon sagen, dass ich auch ohne die Bikes im direkten Vergleich gefahren zu haben, GT mit der Palette endlich wieder zeigt, dass Sie konkurrenzfähige und schöne Bikes bauen können. Aus diesem Grund haben wir GT auch den doppelseitigen Aufmacher in der Neuheiten-Berichterstattung in BIKE 8/07 eingeräumt. Die neue BIKE ist in den nächsten Tagen am Kiosk!" (Matthias Dreuw)

und eben nochmals (!) Bike:
"In der kommenden Ausgabe haben wir ca. 2 Seiten über GT drin, das Heft müsste am Wochenende bereits bei den Abonnenten im Briefkasten sein... Also gibt es wieder Futter für alle Fans, das dürfen Sie gerne im Forum verbreiten! Viel Spaß damit, die GT Palette sieht echt nett aus! Zaskara in Carbon, 9,4 Kilo, 3999 Euro, Marathon Fully in Carbon und 10,9 Kilo, 4699 Euro (Werksangaben!), neues All Mountain etc..." (Christoph Listmann, Ressortleiter Test & Technik, BIKE Magazin)

Das lässt zumindest hoffen, dass GT wieder stärker ins Bewusstsein der Öffentlichkeit rückt.


----------



## Kruko (3. Juli 2007)

Dann lohnt es sich ja die Biker-Bravos zu kaufen 

Bin schon gespannt auf die Artikel


----------



## cleiende (3. Juli 2007)

Diejenigen, die zumindest ein wenig Unterstützung gezeigt haben waren die Leute von der BSN. Nix Bravo aber gute Rennberichte.
Dennoch kaufe ich die Bravo wenn ich am Flughafen bin, taugt ideal zur Überbrückung der Zeit zwischen Boarding und "elektro-an".


----------



## oldman (3. Juli 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> Diejenigen, die zumindest ein wenig Unterstützung gezeigt haben waren die Leute von der BSN. Nix Bravo aber gute Rennberichte.
> Dennoch kaufe ich die Bravo wenn ich am Flughafen bin, *taugt ideal zur Überbrückung der Zeit zwischen Boarding und "elektro-an*".



genau  , oder alternativ zur Überbrückung der Zeit zwischen "elektro-aus" und Aufschlagen...


----------



## Kruko (3. Juli 2007)

Da gibt es viele Möglichkeiten der Überbrückung. 

Wenn wir hier jetzt alles aufzählen wollten, dann wären wir bis nächstes Jahr beschäftigt


----------



## gt-kolli (22. Juli 2007)

also nun mal Butter bei die Fische, wer will den jetzt so einen Plastikbomber, wenn wir eine Sammelbestellung machen, können wir vieleicht einen günstigen Preis erzielen. Es eilt ja nicht, kann ja auch ende Saison 2008 sein. 
Gruß aus dem schwarzen(Carbon) Wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IT-one (22. Juli 2007)

ich bin auch am überlegen ob ich mir ein zaskar carbon hole mal sehen weil 4000 euro sind schon heftig im gegensatz zu anderen aber es ist eben ein GT ich werd das mal probefahren wenn ich es sehe und dann mal schauen .. wie es ist. ^^


----------



## SpeedyR (22. Juli 2007)

gt-kolli schrieb:


> also nun mal Butter bei die Fische, wer will den jetzt so einen Plastikbomber, wenn wir eine Sammelbestellung machen, können wir vieleicht einen günstigen Preis erzielen. Es eilt ja nicht, kann ja auch ende Saison 2008 sein.
> Gruß aus dem schwarzen(Carbon) Wald



Ich kann dir nur den Basti von der Cyclery ans Herz legen.siehe sig.Ein guter Kumpel von mir wird sich das neue Sanctuary bestellen.Ich bin noch am überlegen.Das neue Zassi hats mir richtig angetan.vielleicht aber auch wieder ein  Fully mal gucken.Überhaupt gefällt mir die 2008er Modellpalette sehr gut.

>Demnächst ist GT Hausmesse.Danach wirds vom Basti hochauflösende Detailsphotos geben ,ebenso sollten bis dahin die entgültigen Ausstattungsvarianten und Preise bekannt sein  
(Ich hoffe wir sehen uns aufm GT Treffen!!)

>GT gibt gas,und das ordenlich.Erst die 2007er Burner Gt IT1 und DHi,und jetz die 2008er Modelle erst recht-wahnsinn!  



IT-one schrieb:


> ich bin auch am überlegen ob ich mir ein zaskar carbon hole mal sehen weil 4000 euro sind schon heftig im gegensatz zu anderen aber es ist eben ein GT ich werd das mal probefahren wenn ich es sehe und dann mal schauen .. wie es ist. ^^



*Das simmt so nicht ganz*.Schaue die mal die Aussattung an.Vom feinsten.Komplette XTR,alleine die FOX kostet um die 900 euro.Allles abgezogen bist du am Rahmenkit um die 1300-1500 euro grob gerechnet.

Vergleiche  dazu zb ein Scott Scale oder einige andere Kohlefasermodelle von KTM,Giant die wie das GT bei den Specialisten von Sunrise hergestellt werden.

Ziehe dann nochma die gesamte Innovation,Entwicklungsarbeit ab.Klar -das TOP Modell ist immer ein Aushängeschild,was sich teils in den Preisen wiederspiegelt.Aber das hat GT derzeit nicht nötig!  

Das alles abgezogen-stellt das Zaskar als nahezu "günstig" ein!!!


Grüsse Rafael (in Gt I Trust)


----------



## IT-one (22. Juli 2007)

welche hausmesse die in oldenburg oder welche meintest du jetzt ?!


----------



## SpeedyR (22. Juli 2007)

IT-one schrieb:


> welche hausmesse die in oldenburg oder welche meintest du jetzt ?!



Ja genau die.Ist nur den Händlern vorbehalten.(bin ich leider nur indirekt) 

Grüsse Rafael


----------



## IT-one (22. Juli 2007)

ich bin auch ...


----------



## IT-one (22. Juli 2007)

dabei


----------



## SpeedyR (23. Juli 2007)

IT-one schrieb:


> ich bin auch ...



achso


----------



## koxx1 (24. Juli 2007)

Also liebe Carbon Freaks,
ich habe nun seit ca. 4 Monaten mein GT-Carbon i Drive 2007 und bin begeistert. Fährt super, macht alles mit ( habe aber zum Schutz eine Steinschlagschutzfolie unten am Unterrohr aufgebracht ), habe mir zusätzlich einen Flaschenhalter für den Lenker gekauft. LIEBES GT-TEAM großes Kompliment an euch. MACHT WEITER SO und erfreut viele BIKER Herzen.
liebe Grüße aus dem schönen Franken ( Bayreuth )


----------



## zaskar76 (24. Juli 2007)

koxx1 schrieb:


> LIEBES GT-TEAM großes Kompliment an euch. MACHT WEITER SO und erfreut viele BIKER Herzen.
> liebe Grüße aus dem schönen Franken ( Bayreuth )



Das brauchste hier nicht zu schreiben - liest eh keiner... Ich habe ja so langsam das gefühl wird sind hier sowas wie ein kleines gallisches Dorf in diesem Forum...
(ganz mtb-news ist von den Mod´s besetzt! Ganz Mtb-news? Nein, nicht ganz mtb-news - Ein kleines GTisches Unterforumsdorf........)


----------



## IT-one (24. Juli 2007)

ich glaub ich bin mit einer der ersten die ein zaskar carbon in der hand halten und fahren würde ich behaupten ... °°^^:-()


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (24. Juli 2007)

Was lässt Dich denn in dem Glauben?? 

Und wenn dem so sei, so kannst Du es gerne im September beim Treffen vorführen


----------



## SpeedyR (24. Juli 2007)

Ohja..ich bitte darum  

Könnest du vielleicht ein paaar Photos posten?

>Was das Carbon angeht.Sieht man eigentlich die Kohlefasetstruktur,oder ist es eher in dem glänzenden Finish gestaltet-wie ich so grob auf den Pressephotos erkennen kann ?

Grüsse Rafael


----------



## cleiende (25. Juli 2007)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Das brauchste hier nicht zu schreiben - liest eh keiner... Ich habe ja so langsam das gefühl wird sind hier sowas wie ein kleines gallisches Dorf in diesem Forum...
> (ganz mtb-news ist von den Mod´s besetzt! Ganz Mtb-news? Nein, nicht ganz mtb-news - Ein kleines GTisches Unterforumsdorf........)



Na ja, ich vermute mal daß der User GT-Team nicht zwangsläufig ein Angestellter des deutschen Vertriebs sein muss. Es kann zum Beispiel auch der durchaus freundliche und bemühte Werkstudent sein, der mal bei Epple gearbeitet hat.
Der kann sich dann ja auch nicht mehr direkt als GT-Team äußern, sofern er nichtmehr bei Epple arbeitet. Ich denke allerdings daß GT das Forum schon etwas observiert, denn hier kommen ja auch Reaktionen auf die aktuell vorgestellte Produktpalette vor. Sicher schauen die nicht jeden Tag vorbei.
In einer Sache hast Du völlig Recht, das hier ist echt ein gallisches Dorf, "die Randgruppe unter den Randgruppen". Das gallische Dorf ist übrigens sehr friedfertig im Verhältnis z.B. zur "Classic"-Siedlung


----------



## cyclery.de (25. Juli 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> Na ja, ich vermute mal daß der User GT-Team nicht zwangsläufig ein Angestellter des deutschen Vertriebs sein muss. Es kann zum Beispiel auch der durchaus freundliche und bemühte Werkstudent sein, der mal bei Epple gearbeitet hat.
> Der kann sich dann ja auch nicht mehr direkt als GT-Team äußern, sofern er nichtmehr bei Epple arbeitet. Ich denke allerdings daß GT das Forum schon etwas observiert, denn hier kommen ja auch Reaktionen auf die aktuell vorgestellte Produktpalette vor. Sicher schauen die nicht jeden Tag vorbei.



Also "GT-Team" ist durchaus aktueller Mitarbeiter von GT Deutschland. Und dazu noch einer der durchaus weiß was bei GT derzeit läuft, also kein Praktikant o.ä.
Allerdings muss man natürlich Verständnis dafür haben, dass er sich hier nicht beteiligt wie andere Mitglieder, die das freizeitlich und als Hobby machen. Immerhin steht  bei ihm auch noch richtige Arbeit an  
Aber seid euch gewiss, dass die Sachen, die hier geschrieben werden durchaus Gehör finden bei GT auch wenn nicht immer eine direkte Antwort/Reaktion kommt. Also nicht immer so viel meckern...


----------



## IT-one (25. Juli 2007)

richtig.... naja mir wurde mein gt letzte woche geklaut son scheis jetzt fahr ich zurzeit nen i drive 5 1.0 ist aber geil.... (so nebenbei)


----------



## salzbrezel (26. Juli 2007)

> (ganz mtb-news ist von den Mod´s besetzt! Ganz Mtb-news? Nein, nicht ganz mtb-news - Ein kleines GTisches Unterforumsdorf........)



Korrektur:
(ganz mtb-news ist von den CANYON/CUBE/SPECIALIZED-Fahrern besetzt! Ganz Mtb-news? Nein, nicht ganz mtb-news - Ein kleines GTisches Unterforumsdorf........)


----------



## GT-TEAM (26. Juli 2007)

Wir von GT betrachten dieses Medium als Forum von GT-Fahrern und GT-Fans, die sich in einer sensationellen weise aushelfen. Schön ist für mich zu sehen, dass es leute wie den sebestian von cyclery.de gibt, die in die zukunft denken. Danke!!! sicher ist es schön über die vergangenheit von gt zu träumen. viel wichtiger ist es aber auch an die zukunft von gt zu glauben und das dann zu leben. ich denke es ist unschwer zu erkennen, wie viel sich beit GT in den letzten beiden Jahren getan habt. Ihr könnt euch sicher sein, dass wir uns ein bein ausreissen, um gt zu pushen, wo es nur geht. und immer daran denken GT ist history und zukunft!! Auf alle Fälle könnt Ihr sicher sein, dass ich das Forum nahezu täglich durcharbeite und mir dabei schon viele anregungen für die zukunft geholt habe. es wäre schön auch alle am endverbrachertag in friedrchshafen bei uns in a6 zu treffen. hans rey ist übrigens auch vor ort. weiter haben wir  unser bikefestival in oldenburg am 18.und 19.august bzw. in memmingen am 25. und 26.August. (allerdings nur für Bikeshops und deren Mitarbeiter). 
ich wünsche euch weiterhin viel spass beim biken. ich muss jetzt auch raus und noch ne kleine runde drehen.


----------



## kingmoe (26. Juli 2007)

Na das hört man doch mal gerne


----------



## cleiende (26. Juli 2007)

Danke für das Posting.
Mal schauen, habe einen Termin in der Nähe (na ja, Biberach...). Dann könnte Hans Rey ja endlich mal das Poster unterschreiben daß ich 1994 in Köln bekommen habe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (26. Juli 2007)

Supi, denn leider kommt es einen so vor, als ob man sehr allein gelassen wird. Vielleicht könnte man ja zu den neuen Modellen auch ein klein wenig mehr Informationen bekommen. Bei so vielen Interessenten hier im Forum für ein neues GT  (gehöre mit 2 Rahmen auch dazu ) wäre dies mit Sicherheit nicht verkehrt.

Außerdem wäre es schön, wenn man sich auf private Nachrichten melden würde.

Trotzdem vielen Dank für das Posting


----------



## GT-Man (10. August 2007)

Das neue Carbon Zassi von Todd Wells:


----------



## jedinightmare (11. November 2007)

Endlich... heute die aktuelle bike gekauft und direkt den GT Zaskar Carbon - Test in mir aufgesogen... Ist das nicht das geilste Zaskar aller zeiten???


----------



## Michael_K (11. November 2007)

jedinightmare schrieb:


> Endlich... heute die aktuelle bike gekauft und direkt den GT Zaskar Carbon - Test in mir aufgesogen... Ist das nicht das geilste Zaskar aller zeiten???



Nach 6 Jahre auf einem Avalanche ('96 bis '03) würde ich gerne mein seit 2003 gefahrenes OCLV-Trek gegen das Carbon-Zaskar tauschen, aber leider sieht es nicht so aus das es V-Brake-Sockel hat - und ich möchte nicht meine Avid-Ti und Crossmax SL in die Tonne kloppen...   Schade.


----------



## jedinightmare (11. November 2007)

Na, DAS ist ja mal ein Hinderungsgrund, sich ein Carbonzaskar zu kaufen....


----------



## Thomasino (15. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

nur noch wenige Tage, dann ist es soweit......... 

Dann steht er in meinem Keller...... Scharz, Leicht, einfach geil...... (Kenner in diesem Forum sagen: der beste Zaskar den es je gab....)

Gruß

Thomasino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyclery.de (21. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

zwar sind die Bilder nur auf die schnelle auf meinem Balkon entstanden, aber ich möchte sie euch trotzdem nicht vorenthalten. Dieses Rad verdient es einfach, dass es genauer angeschaut wird  













































Viele Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Deleted61137 (21. Dezember 2007)

@cyclery: Bis auf die Ritchey Teile und die zu sehr beschrifteten Felgen und Reifen ein wirklich nettes Bike!


----------



## GT-Hinterland (21. Dezember 2007)

*Ich habe zwar noch Bedenken bei Carbon, aber hier kann ich nur das machen:*


----------



## Davidbelize (21. Dezember 2007)

es ist ein gt,aber sorry leute,es passt überhaupt nicht in meine gt welt.
wär ich astronaut,wäre ich viel zu alt um so ein raumschiff zu fliegen.

but gt rules   
viel spass mit dem bock.


----------



## Manni1599 (21. Dezember 2007)

Ich finde es Klasse! 

Ja, es ist modern, und ja, es ist ein GT. Ich finde auch, dass da wirklich mit Herzblut gearbeitet wurde. Allein die Aheadkappe und die Spacer! Es ist unverwechselbar und wird sich immer von der Masse abheben. 
Irgendwann werde ich auch so eins haben.

Manni


----------



## GTdanni (21. Dezember 2007)

Ritchey Pro an an einem Carbon Zaskar. 

Das Set (StÃ¼tze, Lenker und Vorbau) bekommt man sicher fÃ¼r 59â¬ bei Rose. 

Mensch bei so einem Rad hÃ¤tte man doch sicher was anderes verbauen kÃ¶nnen und wenn es irgendwas ohne Label gewesen wÃ¤re. 

Das Rahmen selber jedoch gefÃ¤llt mir sehr gut. 


Und vielen Dank an Sebastian das er sich die MÃ¼he macht das Bike hier so gut fotografiert zu zeigen. 

Cu Danni


----------



## GT-Man (22. Dezember 2007)

Sehr schick - ein Solo-Carbonrahmen im Angebot von GT wäre trotzdem schön gewesen.


----------



## salzbrezel (22. Dezember 2007)

Ich weiß ja nicht, was alle gegen die Ritchey-Teile haben.
Speci etc verbauen in dieser Preisklasse nur bockschwere Eigenmarken. Ich habe lieber ein leichtes und sehr gut funktionierendes Ritchey-Teil anstatt schweren Eigenmarkenschrott.
Die Pro-Serie ist in den Gewichten nur knapp unter WCS und die Qualität ist klasse.


----------



## oldman (22. Dezember 2007)

bin zwar für Carbon kaum zu begeistern, aber der Rahmen ist wirklich liebevoll und hochwertig gestaltet, Respekt.
Leider billigige Anbauteil und pfui bäh, ein integrierter Steuersatz.... in einem Carbonrahmen...  

Aber die Fuhre hat ihre Daseinsberechtigung: Plaste ist im Moment schick, da MUSS GT nachziehen. Gelungen ist es optisch auf jeden Fall. Den Rest sehen wir dann in 2-3 Jahren.


----------



## GT-Man (22. Dezember 2007)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, was alle gegen die Ritchey-Teile haben. Die Pro-Serie ist in den Gewichten nur knapp unter WCS und die Qualität ist klasse.



Kann dem nur zustimmen. Ritchey ist halt nichts Spektakuläres, sondern was "Vernünftiges". Man hätte genauso gut Syncros-Teile ranbauen können (da diese mittlerweile auch zu Ritchey gehören).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (22. Dezember 2007)

ich finde es klasse und habe hier auch bald die möglichkeit eines probe zu fahren. mal sehen was das dann für auswirkungen hat...


----------



## Thomasino (22. Dezember 2007)

Seht mal was ich gefunden habe:
http://www.bicy.cz/popelnice-detail.php?detail=gt-zaskar-team-2008

Geil oder.....kann es leider nur nicht lesen.


----------



## Kint (22. Dezember 2007)

dann doch lieber in gb kaufen - fast 400 günstiger...

http://www.drakescycles.co.uk/products.php?plid=m1b0s2p426


----------



## Thomasino (29. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

jetzt ist mein Baby angekommen........


----------



## Thomasino (1. März 2008)

Hier ist es..............


----------



## GT-TEAM (1. März 2008)

was hat das rad mit fracht, zoll,... in euro gekostet?


----------



## Janikulus (1. März 2008)

@thomasino: kannst du biite mal grössere und bessere Bilder von diesem wunderschönen Bike hier posten?? Sieht ja schon mal sehr vielversprechend aus!


----------



## GT-Man (2. März 2008)

Hier gibt´s den Zaskar Carbonrahmen anscheinend solo zu kaufen. Warum nicht in D???
http://c116v26o.securesites.net/cat.../08gt_zaskar_team/08gt_zaskar_team_frame.html

Dafür findet man hier schöne Detailfotos aller 2008er Modelle.


----------



## Janikulus (2. März 2008)

oder auch auf der Insel für 900GBP (!)

http://www.nationalcycles.co.uk/gt-zaskar-carbon-team-frame-2008.html

ich habe die schon mal angeschrieben ob die auch ausserhalb GB liefern, leider noch keine Antwort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-TEAM (2. März 2008)

warum es keine einzelnen zaskar carbon rahmen in deutschland gibt? gute frage. ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass das Zaskar Carbon Pro in Deutschland so gut einschlägt. Dazu haben wir ja noch den anniversary frame extrem erfolgreich gebracht. Für die Saison 2008 sind die Würfel gefallen, aber lasst euch für 2009 einfach mal überraschen...


----------



## jedinightmare (4. März 2008)

Sagt mal, stimmt das, dass GT für den Carbon-Zaskar-Rahmen eine Gewichtsbeschränkung von 80 Kilo angegeben hat??? DAS WIEGT JA ALLEINE MEIN LINKES BEIN!!!! Aus der Traum vom Carbonrahmen...


----------



## Davidbelize (4. März 2008)

jedinightmare schrieb:


> Sagt mal, stimmt das, dass GT für den Carbon-Zaskar-Rahmen eine Gewichtsbeschränkung von 80 Kilo angegeben hat??? DAS WIEGT JA ALLEINE MEIN LINKES BEIN!!!! Aus der Traum vom Carbonrahmen...




musst du dir halt 3 rahmen kaufen..


----------



## GT-TEAM (4. März 2008)

wer hat eine gewichtbeschränkung bis 80 kg angegeben? die empfehlung liegt bei 120 kg. wenn du da drüber liegst, dann hilft nur eins....


----------



## jedinightmare (4. März 2008)

GT-TEAM schrieb:


> wer hat eine gewichtbeschränkung bis 80 kg angegeben? die empfehlung liegt bei 120 kg. wenn du da drüber liegst, dann hilft nur eins....



Das stand in der bike oder in der MountainBike, muss ich nochmal nachlesen. Aber abnehmen iss nich.... Wiege jetzt 112 Kilo und gehöre zu denen, die noch ZUNEHMEN wollen (bei einem Körperfettanteil von max. 10%, schließlich will ich ja nicht auf die Bühne). Deswegen habe ich persönlich bei dem Thema "Leichtbau" so meine eigenen Bedenken...


----------



## kingmoe (4. März 2008)

jedinightmare schrieb:


> Das stand in der bike oder in der MountainBike, muss ich nochmal nachlesen. Aber abnehmen iss nich.... Wiege jetzt 112 Kilo und gehöre zu denen, die noch ZUNEHMEN wollen (bei einem Körperfettanteil von max. 10%, schließlich will ich ja nicht auf die Bühne). Deswegen habe ich persönlich bei dem Thema "Leichtbau" so meine eigenen Bedenken...



Kraftsport oder 2,25m groß?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (4. März 2008)

jedinightmare schrieb:


> Wiege jetzt 112 Kilo und gehöre zu denen, die noch ZUNEHMEN wollen (bei einem Körperfettanteil von max. 10%, schließlich will ich ja nicht auf die Bühne).



grundgütiger  

????


----------



## alf2 (5. März 2008)

versus schrieb:


> grundgütiger
> 
> ????



Der Name sagt doch schon alles  
Stell doch mal ein Foto rein!


----------



## Davidbelize (5. März 2008)

ich hab da mal was vorbereitet..........................  

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=280308&highlight=so+sehen+die+besitzer


----------



## Davidbelize (5. März 2008)

also wenn ich solche gnubbel im meinem teig habe,wird der entsorgt.   

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=139164&d=1204658800


----------



## versus (5. März 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> ich hab da mal was vorbereitet..........................
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=280308&highlight=so+sehen+die+besitzer



stimmt! der thread ist ein wenig verkümmert


----------



## jedinightmare (5. März 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Kraftsport oder 2,25m groß?!



1,82 groß. Aber back to topic... Selbst wenn das Gewichtslimit bei 120 Kilo liegt, spätestens mit Rucksack und Klamotten und allem drum und dran bin ich dann doch hart an der Grenze, und nach dem Carbonrahmenbruch in der bike (oder MB, keine Ahnung wo der Artikel war, bin jetzt auch zu faul zum Nachsehen) denke ich, sollte ich vielleicht doch bei Alu bleiben  Obwohl ich ja inzwischen entgegen meines früheren Statements echt sagen muss, dass der Kohle-Zaskar-Rahmen ja doch echt schick aussieht... Aber ich habe seit jeher nen bischen Panik, mit ´nem Nicht-Metall-Rahmen durch die Gegend zu fahren.


----------



## GT-Man (23. Mai 2008)

Sieht so das neue 2009er Carbon Zaskar aus?














Gesehen bei mtbr.com .


----------



## gtbiker (23. Mai 2008)

macht laune!


----------



## Backfisch (23. Mai 2008)

Blau-weiss-rot riecht irgendwie nach "Team".


----------



## Manni1599 (23. Mai 2008)

ICH *WILL* DEN SATTEL!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (23. Mai 2008)

Weiss jemand, was der Rahmen vom Carbon-Zaskar nackt wiegt?


----------



## Backfisch (23. Mai 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Weiss jemand, was der Rahmen vom Carbon-Zaskar nackt wiegt?



Hatte der nicht das Gewicht, was fälschlicherweise dem Jubi zugeordnet wurde?


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Mai 2008)

Diese 1.25 kg oder so? Ist nicht superleicht, aber für einen Rahmen der bis 120kg freigegeben ist, wäre das in meinen Augen völlig okay.


----------



## Janikulus (26. Mai 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> ICH *WILL* DEN SATTEL!!



da muss man dann wohl das komplette Bike kaufen  aber schön ist er, ja!


----------



## gtbiker (26. Mai 2008)

mir würde schon die Satteldecke reichen


----------



## Catsoft (28. Mai 2008)

Ist wohl eine I-Beam Stütze, also Sattel und Stütze kaufen


----------



## Thomasino (30. Mai 2008)

Hier mal meins...


----------



## gigi (30. Mai 2008)

sieht voll ******* aus, dein plastikbomber


----------



## TigersClaw (30. Mai 2008)

gigi, geh woanders spielen.

Mir gefällt das Zaskar echt gut, allerdings hätte ich vielleicht ne schwarze Durin genommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (30. Mai 2008)

@thomasino
Darf ich wissen wie schwer das Geschoss ist?


----------



## gigi (30. Mai 2008)

das geschoß wiegt ca. 9.5kg , hat aber bestimmt noch potenzial nach unten.
gehört zufällig meinem kleinen bruder.


----------



## cleiende (30. Mai 2008)

gigi schrieb:


> das geschoß wiegt ca. 9.5kg , hat aber bestimmt noch potenzial nach unten.
> gehört zufällig meinem kleinen bruder.



Mal lesen was das Brüderchen schreibt.


----------



## Thomasino (11. Oktober 2008)

Hab mal ein paar Veränderungen gemacht...

Gewicht 9,4 KG (ein bisschen sollte es noch nach unten gehen....)

Hat jemand Alternativen zum Flaschenhalter (wenn möglich weiss) oder sonstiges?

Gruß

Thomasino


----------



## maatik (11. Oktober 2008)

gefällt  mir sogar besser als das Original ! 

Was hast du mit den XTR-Brakes gemacht ?


----------



## Thomasino (11. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
XTR liegen grad im Karton und warten auf die Dinge die da noch kommen....
Gruß
Thomasino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

